# Zymol Glasur vs Zymol Vintage



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Hi gang,
Been using Zymol Glasur for a while now and love the look and sheeting,Got a few waxes now and debating to sell them all and get Vintage.
Its all i have thought about for a good few days now lol need to get out more
Any ideas good or bad thanks :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive just orded the number 2 sampler including concours,destiny,atlantique.
maybe thats an idea,to go on a sampler waxes.
you can get sampler number 3 with vintage included.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Ive just orded the number 2 sampler including concours,destiny,atlantique.
> maybe thats an idea,to go on a sampler waxes.
> you can get sampler number 3 with vintage included.


Tbh mate if thats the £600 pound one would rather put it towards Vintage as thats the one i would like to own,And if i tried the one with Royale might end up wanting that. She would leave me:lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you considered Crystal Rock?:argie:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Have you considered Crystal Rock?:argie:


Like the idea of refills and that it can be passed on when i kick the bucket,Not tried Crystal rock, got BOS and like that.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Even thinking about selling the sun gun to help fund it lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Ive just orded the number 2 sampler including concours,destiny,atlantique.
> maybe thats an idea,to go on a sampler waxes.
> you can get sampler number 3 with vintage included.


You will love Z Destiny :thumb: not easiest wax but it gives bright reflection with top clarity . I have Carbon 4oz , Glasur 8oz , Concours 4oz , Destiny 4oz , Destiny gives best finish and Z Concours gives best sheeting and durability .

Z Destiny on the roof and bonnet










full prep from sanding to LSP


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Maxi Concours has better sheeting then Glasur?What about against Vintage?


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had the sampler pack which included vintage, destiny and atlantique.

Sold it all off and bought BOS and Glasur, the high end zymol is very finnicky to apply and not that much better than glasur IMHO.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Alpina-d3 said:


> I've had the sampler pack which included vintage, destiny and atlantique.
> 
> Sold it all off and bought BOS and Glasur, the high end zymol is very finnicky to apply and not that much better than glasur IMHO.


Like Glasur alot, Again looking down the line of the refills if i brought Glasur for the rest of my life think i would at least break even against Vintage no?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Maxi Concours has better sheeting then Glasur?What about against Vintage?


I have not tried Vintage . In hot climate I find Concours sheeting last longer than Glasur , Glasur sheeting becomes slower after 2-3 week while Concours sheeting still fast .


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

IME,all the Zymol waxes that i have used,Creme,carbon,Ital,Z3,Fantasy,Concours,Titanium Glasur,Destiny,Vintage, bead and sheet pretty much the same,apart from Vintage which sheeted a little quicker than the rest.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have not tried Vintage . In hot climate I find Concours sheeting last longer than Glasur , Glasur sheeting becomes slower after 2-3 week while Concours sheeting still fast .


Both your pics look great! Concours seems to get hot and cold reviews, but never trying it myself couldnt say, love the Zymol sheeting though so maybe worth a look if i backed out of buying Vintage.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

waxy said:


> IME,all the Zymol waxes that i have used,Creme,carbon,Ital,Z3,Fantasy,Concours,Titanium Glasur,Destiny,Vintage, bead and sheet pretty much the same,apart from Vintage which sheeted a little quicker than the rest.


Was that the biggest difference you noticed when comparing the range? Did you notice much in the looks?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Both your pics look great! Concours seems to get hot and cold reviews, but never trying it myself couldnt say, love the Zymol sheeting though so maybe worth a look if i backed out of buying Vintage.


Thank you mate , imho top 2 pros in Zymol waxes is water behavior sheeting/beading and durability .


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you mate , imho top 2 pros in Zymol waxes is water behavior sheeting/beading and durability .


Like the glassy? look of Zymol, does that carry on through the range? Can live with a wax that lasts a couple months, but really like sheeting.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> You will love Z Destiny :thumb: not easiest wax but it gives bright reflection with top clarity . I have Carbon 4oz , Glasur 8oz , Concours 4oz , Destiny 4oz , Destiny gives best finish and Z Concours gives best sheeting and durability .
> 
> Z Destiny on the roof and bonnet
> 
> ...


WOW Simply stunning :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

A very good advert for Zymol!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Like the glassy? look of Zymol, does that carry on through the range? Can live with a wax that lasts a couple months, but really like sheeting.


I can't say Zymol waxes gives glassy look but Yes it gives nice reflectivity bling-look more than SV BoS , I think SV waxes gives warm-look while Zymol waxes gives glassy/glossy look ( nice balance between reflectivity 60% and richness 40%). In my eyes Destiny gives the glassy look similar P21s Concours wax but with better clarity .


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Destiny certainly has the look i like based on your pics,BOS to me gives that slightly deeper look which is nice but think im a glassy bling kinda man lol.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pointless looking at photo's of waxes on vehicles, all it takes is a sunny day, good camera and camera to make any wax look good.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Pointless looking at photo's of waxes on vehicles, all it takes is a sunny day, good camera and camera to make any wax look good.


You maybe right i dont know, but the pics look good to me


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd just stick with the glasur. A full size zymol pot lasts for years.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Alpina-d3 said:


> I'd just stick with the glasur. A full size zymol pot lasts for years.


Got mine and the missus car to look after plus my lazy nephews lol, so use a fair amount. Not all with Glasur but not sure one pot would last me a few years, on an average car how many coats applied with an applicator could you expect to see out of a pot of Zymol?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Pointless looking at photo's of waxes on vehicles, all it takes is a sunny day, good camera and camera to make any wax look good.


Agreed, we all know any LSP will look good on top of good paint prep with good lighting, but at any level those pics by MAXI look stunning IMO


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Destiny certainly has the look i like based on your pics,BOS to me gives that slightly deeper look which is nice but think im a glassy bling kinda man lol.


bling kinda man , then maybe you need p21s concours wax !

P21s Concours , glassy and wet ..maybe sterile !

























Glasur similar P21s style but with more depth in colour .

Glasur



















Glasur sheeting , there some dust over car






As you said BoS gives deeper look especially on solid black , but Victoria Concours gives *wettest* deepest finish .


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

:argie:Two things That looks good! Does it sheet like Glasur though? and what a great work space!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Pointless looking at photo's of waxes on vehicles, all it takes is a sunny day, good camera and camera to make any wax look good.


Yes I agree with you , from different angles and shadows doesn't show the true 
result sometimes .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Tbh mate if thats the £600 pound one would rather put it towards Vintage as thats the one i would like to own,And if i tried the one with Royale might end up wanting that. She would leave me:lol:


Why not go for crystal rock?!
its really a super high end wax,and you can keep her with you till the end of time..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> :argie:Two things That looks good! Does it sheet like Glasur though? and what a great work space!


P21s sheeting is slow similar sealant and the durability between 3-4 weeks .


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Why not go for crystal rock?!
> its really a super high end wax,and you can keep her with you till the end of time..:lol::lol::lol:


Royale it is lol. Theirs a Crystal rock on the bay for £710:doublesho Is that the going rate for Rock?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Was that the biggest difference you noticed when comparing the range? Did you notice much in the looks?


For me,all the Zymols have the distinctive 'silver shimmer' which is more noticeable on darker colours,but with Ital it's less prominent,Ital is deep but not very wet looking compared to the others.Destiny and Vintage are quite similar,but there is a slight difference in that Vintage has greater DOI,distinction of image in my eyes.For me,carbon,Glasur,Titanium are the underrated Zymol waxes.When i first used Titanium in 1994,it was a light blue colour(it's now greenish) and it was noticeably different to Carbon,it was super smooth to apply by hand,and was much brighter and clearer than Carbon.It's still a great product,and i've used the greenish one since,but i sometimes wish i still had some of the older blue stuff lying around.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

waxy said:


> For me,all the Zymols have the distinctive 'silver shimmer' which is more noticeable on darker colours,but with Ital it's less prominent,Ital is deep but not very wet looking compared to the others.Destiny and Vintage are quite similar,but there is a slight difference in that Vintage has greater DOI,distinction of image in my eyes.For me,carbon,Glasur,Titanium are the underrated Zymol waxes.When i first used Titanium in 1994,it was a light blue colour(it's now greenish) and it was noticeably different to Carbon,it was super smooth to apply by hand,and was much brighter and clearer than Carbon.It's still a great product,and i've used the greenish one since,but i sometimes wish i still had some of the older blue stuff lying around.


Million dollar question if you havent already would you buy Vintage or opt for another Zymol wax?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Royale it is lol. Theirs a Crystal rock on the bay for £710:doublesho Is that the going rate for Rock?


Its a wax made for the guy with the 5000$ car wash..


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Maxi, those photo's look stunning, as does your house.
Is that a dodge challenger?

Kev


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Maxi, those photo's look stunning, as does your house.
> Is that a dodge challenger?
> 
> Kev


Thank you Kev , this is Dodge Charger SXT .


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

My mistake Maxi, that is a nice car.

Kev


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Vintage definitely has some special over Glasur and is certainly more durable and offers a slightly better finish. The issue is Glasur is 95% as good as Vintage but is 5% of its price...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That said, my Clio with HD Cleanse and Vintage was a bit special looking.... best it ever looked


Picture 311 by RussZS, on Flickr


Picture 302 by RussZS, on Flickr


Picture 249 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I say go for it! 

Zymol is the bomb. I love my Concours, and HD Cleanse is the best oil-based glaze there is.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Russ that looks the bomb!!!!! Did you buy the full tub or lucky enough to get a sample?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Hi gang,
> Been using Zymol Glasur for a while now and love the look and sheeting,Got a few waxes now and debating to sell them all and get Vintage.
> Its all i have thought about for a good few days now lol need to get out more
> Any ideas good or bad thanks :thumb:[/Q
> ...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Russ that looks the bomb!!!!! Did you buy the full tub or lucky enough to get a sample?


I had a 4oz pot :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ronwash said:


> georgeandpeppa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi gang,
> ...


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I had a 4oz pot :thumb:


You sell it?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> ronwash said:
> 
> 
> > 25% off!!!! Is vintage included in that?
> ...


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ronwash said:


> georgeandpeppa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes,every product by .....
> ...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> ronwash said:
> 
> 
> > You are my best friend btw lol can i have the code? pm me if you didnt mind:thumb:
> ...


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Still not made up my mind yet?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Million dollar question if you havent already would you buy Vintage or opt for another Zymol wax?


The Vintage that i have was a gift,so having said that,i would personally buy Destiny again when mine runs out,the shipping costs at the moment mean that i would be paying almost three quarters the cost of Destiny to get the Vintage refilled.


----------

